# Sweet shades



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.dump.com/2011/03/16/pretty-cool-invention-eyeseecam-video/


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

this is pretty wierd too
http://www.dump.com/2011/03/10/realistic-looking-robot-video/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

weird.... lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The 2nd one looked real until the mouth opened.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thats jus creepy lol


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

thats tight, you seen those new eye contacts coming out that are digital?


----------

